# Efecto BASS BOST simple



## santiago (Abr 6, 2008)

este efecto se puede lograr mediante un capacitor electrolitico en la entrada (probado y andando)
se conecta de manera que una perilla alterne entre la entrada directa de señal a un amplificador y una entrada con un capacitor electrolitico.
si lo nesecitan subo un diagrama 
salu2


----------



## leop4 (Abr 6, 2008)

me interesa para el tda7377 lo podes subir? gracias...


----------



## santiago (Abr 7, 2008)

voy voy ya lo voy a encontrar esta noche sin falta lo hago en pcb wizard pero en teoria es simple un capacitor electrolitico de 50uf por ej en serie con la entrada del amplificador
salu2
ya lo posteo esperen
anda bien ya va
ya lo posteo
voy


----------



## santiago (Abr 7, 2008)

si digo simple es simple y funcional el capacitor lo van cambiando a gusto entre 4,7 uf hasta 100uf (re grave) la llave selecciona entre entrada normal y con el bass
salu2


----------



## leop4 (Abr 7, 2008)

muchas gracias santixman pero en el interruptor se podria poner un pote de 100k o 50k para tener mas regulacion?


----------



## santiago (Abr 7, 2008)

el pote va antes de la entrada de señal osea viste el que dice entrada de señal antes le pones el pote la perilla es solo para seleccionarlo


----------



## capitanp (Abr 8, 2008)

Eso no es un bass bost es solo un filtro que corta las frecuencias altas ni siquiera realza los graves


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 8, 2008)

ahhh, no ay que que quitarle lo bonito alo bonito, Bass Bost y se acabo, no seas tan malo capitanp. jeje

buen aporte santixman.

Saludos

Tacatomon


----------



## santiago (Abr 8, 2008)

capitanp decile eso a los que me compraron amplificadores con stk4048 y el sonido grave con este sistema los satisface totalmente solo quise pones una solucion para los que quieren hacer sentir un poco mas los graves en su amplificador 
¿alguna vez lo probaste?
salu2


----------



## santiago (Abr 8, 2008)

y el que quiere mas graves que arme el circuito pequeño terremoto de este foro esta por ahi busquenlo pero a mi con el capacitor me sobra
salu2


----------



## Ivan N. (Abr 8, 2008)

La verdad q coincido con capitanp, el capacitor va a atenuar mas la señal en frecuencias bajas que si no estubiera :S.
XL=1/(2.pi.f.c) , donde f es la frecuencia y c la capacidad.
Es como agregarle una resistencia en serie q varia en funcion de la frecuencia, y q mientras mas chica es la frecuencia mas grande es la resistencia.


----------



## santiago (Abr 8, 2008)

yo pensaba lo mismo ademas se que te quita un poco de ganancia pero al conectarlo con un pre solucione el problema SIN EMBARGO lo probe y fuciona relativamente bien 
salu2


----------



## santiago (Abr 8, 2008)

tengo en mis manos un amplificador que vende una tienda de electronica de la zona (les tengo confianza) y trae un amplificador limado (es para motos y demas) lo medimos con un ociloscopio y entrega 25w reales ahora trae un pre y entra este y el amplificador tiene un electrolitico y en el pcb dice graves 
no pretendo generar una discucion solo darle una idea a alguien que tenga "tirado" un capacitor y quiera hacer la prueba yo lo tengo armado, es mas un amigo ahora iba a probar solo es una idea y no quiero discutir con nadie en el foro 
salu2


----------



## cim (Abr 15, 2008)

bueno estube probando lo que comentabais en este hilo y es cierto que los bajos son esto suenan algo mejor estube probando con un capacitador de 100microf y 50v. y queria saber si podria obtener mejores resultados con otro capacitador


----------



## DJ DRACO (Abr 17, 2008)

Lo que se por experiencia y un poco de estudio es que en los capacitores electroliticos, cuanto mayor la capacitancia menor frecuencia, y lo que nosotros buscamos es tener frecuencias bajas, asi q tal vez con un capacitor un poco mas grande suene aun mas grave. yo arme varios amplificadore sya, de media y alta potencia y a la salida siempre colocan capacitores como para filtrar la cc, pero estos afectan tambien en las frecuencias. una vez tuve que cambiar uno de 1000uF por uno de 470uF pq los graves saturaban demasiado.


----------



## santiago (Abr 20, 2008)

con 100 uf en la entrada de un amplificador ya molestaban los graves un poco


----------

